# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Виснет комп все время

## Legan

Вообщем проблема следующего характера... комп виснет очень часто, причем даже без загрузки.. просто открыт браузер - легко виснет.. причем иногда все замирает и вместе со звуком, а иногда отрубается монитор и пишет что "No Signal Input" .. я так понимаю слетает видеоадаптер..  но не совсем уверен. во характеристики
Материнка - MSI 865PE Neo2-s
Проц Pentium4 2.6
Память:
  Kingstion 3200 (400) 512Mb
  Kingston 2100 (266) 256Mb
  JetRam (Transcend) 2100 (266) 256Mb
Видяха - nVidia (Leadtek) GeForce 6600 GT AGP 128Mb

Вот... причем прикол в том что пробовал другие видяхи, конкретно Geforce 6200 и Radeon 9000Pro и та же самая фигня, виснет и все тут..
пробовал вынимать память, оставлять какую-то одну - тоже не помогло..
Гуру, подскажите, че еще можно сделать, кроме как купить новый комп.. невыносимо просто, виснет, зараза, когда вздумается..

----------


## Legan

Да кстати, в журнале выдает такую бодягу:

Generate Activation Context завершилась не удачно для C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a  1e18e3b_8.0.50727.42_x-ww_dec6ddd2\MFC80U.DLL. Соответствующее сообщение об ошибке: Операция успешно завершена.

Я, честно говорят, фиг знает что это... источник SideBySide, событие 59

----------

